# Who runs Coweta County Hunting Club??



## fuller729 (Mar 6, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knew anyone in the club off Handy and McKoy Road in western Coweta.  I believe it is Temple Inland tract #975.  Please shot me a PM with any info.  Thanks.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Looking myself*

I am looking for a club in Coweta, bow only or gun, if any one has any openings. Thanks


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 8, 2006)

TWO long time bowhunters here looking for a club or some land in Coweta too!....email me....<Rreimer123@comcast.net>


----------



## fuller729 (Mar 24, 2006)

bump


----------

